# Martha on her adventures!



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Spot the cockapoo!!
Martha is with friends whilst we walk in Italy. I'm very lucky as my friend is keeping up with the key development actions. 
Like train journeys and mixing with babies lol


----------



## Rufini (Sep 9, 2011)

heehee so cute! Hitching a ride


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Fab picture, she looks so cute under there!


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Ha,ha martha ............. such a good idea though (must get one of those without the baby!!!!!  Hope ur having a lovely time (very jealous)!!!!!!!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Italy is beautiful 
Dog one is swimming in the sea each day!
Dog two looks happy as well lol


----------



## Bini (Jul 4, 2011)

Martha looks so cute in there, as if she says: Can we go now, please!


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

She's huge now. 
Food monster rarely chews her food lol


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

Martha is very cute - is Duffy in Italy with you?


----------



## Happyad (Oct 5, 2010)

Yeah duff took the euro adventure whereas brown ball of energy stayed in Uk. 
All back now and time to retrain the pup lol


----------

